# Why am I getting sparks off my driver???



## Chris_Facey (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Just signed up here and as a total novice (playing off 28) and thought id better ask if anyone else has ever had this problem?

My problem is sometimes when using the driver on the range I manage to get sparks from the underside of the club. Is this normal???

Im not very good to be honest and put it down to my poor swing but still cant see why I should be getting sparks?? (Blue ones).

Anyone else ever had this? The guys I play with are serious drivers of the ball and I think I may be trying too hard to match their distances or something?


----------



## Robobum (Jan 30, 2009)

There will be sand and grit on the mat, smash that with your Titanium driver and it's like November 5th!!


----------



## markwarne (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Chris, welcome to the forum.

Sparks of the sole of the driver suggest - I think and am sure that others will put me right if I'm wrong - suggest that your swing plane is wrong and you are perhaps coming in too steep on the ball.

So instead of a "sweeping" strike, your driver is catching the ground first and then making contact.

If your plane was shallower and the release less steep, the sparks would not happen.

Best way to sort this out is grab yourself a group of lessons who your local pro who will - I imagine - sort that one out in a jiffy for you.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 30, 2009)

Because your swing is hot 

Dont worry pal, its normal, problem with winter matts, they collect stones and sand from paths that get stuck to the underneath of peoples feet.

I always drag my foot over the area I am about to play from a few times to sweep all this away, wouldnt want to sctratch The Mizzys


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sand on the mat acts like a flint, the titanium driver acts as a striker, result = sparks.

It doesn't indicate any swing problems, as it is quite normal to brush the ground with the sole of the club, as you sweep the ball away.


----------



## Chris_Facey (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers guys, I feel alot better now. It may be wise for me to invest in one of those little fire extinguishers


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 30, 2009)

You should only worry if this happens;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYA1gr1oAs0&feature=related


----------



## Tommo21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Many years ago, before flint was used to light fires, the human race used old illegal drivers to light fires. Just the same as your getting now newbieâ€¦â€¦â€¦..welcome, tell us a wee bit about yourself.


----------



## Cernunnos (Jan 30, 2009)

Sand on the mat acts like a flint, the titanium driver acts as a striker, result = sparks.

It doesn't indicate any swing problems, as it is quite normal to brush the ground with the sole of the club, as you sweep the ball away.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto..! :thumbsup:

Yep Driver catching something on the mat & acting like flint & striker.


----------



## Parmo (Jan 30, 2009)

If your plane was shallower and the release less steep, the sparks would not happen.

Best way to sort this out is grab yourself a group of lessons who your local pro who will - I imagine - sort that one out in a jiffy for you.
		
Click to expand...

lol yeah nothing a pro cant sort out... tosh.  Its normal for a driver to create sparks handing over good money to a marsbar seller wont change that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2009)

Might be worth getting a pro's eye viiew of your driver swing anyway but more likely just the build up of grit of peoples shoes as they get on and off the mat. 

Good to see another newbie. Tell us about yourself and where you play.


----------



## kingshankly (Jan 31, 2009)

would it be particals of sand on the ball sparking when in contact with the club


----------



## RGuk (Jan 31, 2009)

Crikey....some real odd advice going on here.

Those "in the know" have it right. My driver sparks off mats....and yes, I skim the mat on my practice swing.

On the real thing....I don't catch the mat, so no sparks.

Take advantage of your big driver and high tees and practice the "real thing" coming through just above the mat.

I thought it was normal to graze the turf/skim the mat on practice swings.....how else are you going to know where the ground is


----------



## RGuk (Jan 31, 2009)

more likely just the build up of grit of peoples shoes as they get on and off the mat.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly....


----------



## RGuk (Jan 31, 2009)

It's normal for a driver to create sparks - handing over good money to a marsbar seller wont change that.
		
Click to expand...

Yep......unless he's taking a divot!!!!


----------

